# Love my new lens



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a new macro lens 3 weeks ago and finally got to use it. It's a 85mm F3.5 Nikkor micro. I found this worm creeping on my office desk and I just happen to bring my camera on a Friday! Anyone know what this nasty thing is?

85mm
F9
ISO 400
1/100
WB Auto









For Size comparison, a Canadian quarter


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Just out of curiosity, what kind of price am I looking at if I want to buy a decent (not great, because I'm not a great, or decent actually, photographer) macro lens? I have a Canon Rebel DSLR.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, Gil. Between you and Davej, I am really motivated to get a macro now!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn!!!
I'm jealous too!!!
That looks like some sort of caterpillar, take it home for your fish as a treat.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19, I was shopping for the exact micro lens as yours. Where did you buy yours, if you don't mind telling?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Beautiful! Just out of curiosity, what kind of price am I looking at if I want to buy a decent (not great, because I'm not a great, or decent actually, photographer) macro lens? I have a Canon Rebel DSLR.


I bought mine for around $470
Nikon 85mm f3.5 AF-S DX VR Micro-Nikkor : Broadway Camera, Your Specialty Camera Store in Vancouver, Canada
I'm not sure about Canon because I shoot a Nikon. Search this site I posted . Hope that helps.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

bigfry said:


> gmachine19, I was shopping for the exact micro lens as yours. Where did you buy yours, if you don't mind telling?


http://www.bccamera.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_14&products_id=3782
They have a store in Coquitlam.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice, Gil. Between you and Davej, I am really motivated to get a macro now!


You should! But I still need tonnes of lighting to get a descent fish picture.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comment fellas!

@GhostDogg: The thing was too small to satisfy any of my fish lol


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread got me all jealous. I currently have a good 15-85 for my Canon, but not only now I want a new body (because mine was bought in '07), but also a new lens ) This fish hobby is expensive!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nice lens, too bad i'm more of a canon guy. I bought a 60mm last year for my canon, probably my favourite lens. Macro is so fun

The picture is also very cool


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pic!

As for the bug ID try this site: Sometimes it takes a while for them to post your pic but there are some knowledgeable people on it.

What is this pest photo identification

Edit: Be sure to add the date and city that you found it in to help them ID it


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm saving up for more lens and a new body lol! I want to get a d7000 and a 35mm F1.8 lens.

@keri: Thanks for the link


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> nice lens, too bad i'm more of a canon guy. I bought a 60mm last year for my canon, probably my favourite lens. Macro is so fun
> 
> The picture is also very cool


I have to say I love all my lenses. I have one for almost every different situation. Except extreme low light


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Yeah, i haven't found anything that is great for low light. Canon has this cheap lens for 129 or something like that and if i remember correctly, it was a f1.6, which should do a pretty good job absorbing the limited light that is given to it. I want to give it a shot for sure


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya the 35mm i mentioned earlier is only around $300. How can I NOT buy it LOL!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I have to say I love all my lenses. I have one for almost every different situation. Except extreme low light


expensive lens and camera will give you that extreme low light . Look at how some of the picture that take with ISO 3200 or 6400 and the picture turn out amazing, so lens itself will not do the trick.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

My camera can do 6400 ISO but its too noisy


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> My camera can do 6400 ISO but its too noisy


almost all dslr camera can do 6400 but can we accept the picture? . So instead of spend a few thousand for new camera why not spend $400 for a flash. Then low light problem is solve.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

its on my to buy list too lol!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome! 
It looks like a moth caterpillar.


----------

